# Siri refers folks to TUG?  truly a smart phone =)



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2015)

Whenever someone joins TUG, there is a question asked when they create their login as to who referred them or how they found us.  For the first time, someone actually typed in SIRI...leading me to believe their phone was actually smart enough to send them to TUG for help with their timeshare.

Anyone else ever ask their iphone for timeshare help?  curious as to what it says now


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2015)

I played for awhile, with a variety of questions asked.  No results except PCCs, RCI, and listings for local timeshares in my area..  

But once I asked Siri "How to sell timeshare?" TUG is the first thing it listed.  

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tried this today and Siri lists Tug as the first and fourth links. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaH (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice! I tried "need timeshare info". Some local companies came up located within 30 miles. Then I said "how to sell timeshare" and here is what I got


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2015)

good stuff!


----------

